# Bitte um Erkärung dieses kleines Surcecodes



## JoKne (22. März 2004)

Ich hab hier ein Programm,  kann mir vielleicht einer den Aufbau und die genaue funktion dieses Programmes erklären
I
Bin für jede Erklärung dankbar, je ausführlicher desto besser 



Das Programm


```
Dim Zeit As Integer

Private Sub Form_Load()
 i = OPENCOM("COM2,1200,N,8,1")
 If i = 0 Then
    i = OPENCOM("COM1,1200,N,8,1")
    Option1.Value = True
 End If
 If i = 0 Then MsgBox ("Schnittstelle nicht verfügbar")
 TXD 1
 RTS 0
 DTR 0
 Zeit = 0
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Unload(Cancel As Integer)
  CLOSECOM
End Sub

Private Sub HScroll1_Change()
  Timer1.Interval = HScroll1.Value
End Sub
Private Sub Option1_Click()
 i = OPENCOM("COM1,1200,N,8,1")
 If i = 0 Then MsgBox ("COM1 nicht verfügbar")
 TXD 1
 RTS 0
 DTR 0
End Sub

Private Sub Option2_Click()
 i = OPENCOM("COM2,1200,N,8,1")
 If i = 0 Then MsgBox ("COM2 nicht verfügbar")
 TXD 1
 RTS 0
 DTR 0
End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
  Zeit = Zeit + 1
  If Zeit = 1 Then
    RTS 1
    DTR 0
  End If
  If Zeit = 2 Then
    RTS 0
    DTR 1
  End If
  If Zeit = 2 Then Zeit = 0
End Sub
```


Das Modul:


```
Declare Function OPENCOM Lib "Port" (ByVal A$) As Integer
Declare Sub CLOSECOM Lib "Port" ()
Declare Sub SENDBYTE Lib "Port" (ByVal b%)
Declare Function READBYTE Lib "Port" () As Integer
Declare Sub DTR Lib "Port" (ByVal b%)
Declare Sub RTS Lib "Port" (ByVal b%)
Declare Sub TXD Lib "Port" (ByVal b%)
Declare Function CTS Lib "Port" () As Integer
Declare Function DSR Lib "Port" () As Integer
Declare Function RI Lib "Port" () As Integer
Declare Function DCD Lib "Port" () As Integer
Declare Sub DELAY Lib "Port" (ByVal b%)
Declare Sub TIMEINIT Lib "Port" ()
Declare Sub TIMEINITUS Lib "Port" ()
Declare Function TIMEREAD Lib "Port" () As Long
Declare Function TIMEREADUS Lib "Port" () As Long
Declare Sub DELAYUS Lib "Port" (ByVal l As Long)
Declare Sub REALTIME Lib "Port" (ByVal i As Boolean)
```


----------



## Kriskra (22. März 2004)

Sieht stark nach einem Programm aus, das eine schnittstelle ansteuert (Com1 + Com2) und diese an und aus schaltet. Man hänge also an diese schnitstelle z.b. ein LED und kann es mithilfe des Computers an- und ausschalten. Mehr macht das programm glaube ich nicht. Wenn ich mich irre tut es mir seid :-(  
Ach ja der Timer lässt die Schnittstelle immer an und aus schalten (Blink LED  )


----------

